# Mate from ports w/o policykit



## user00 (May 20, 2019)

Hi all,

I am looking to migrate from severely bugged Linux to FreeBSD and it is critical to have Mate desktop. One of the main irritants under Linux for me is the rougue behaviour of polkitd which has a tendency of pinning the CPU for many hours. I just started Mate configuration in ports and policykit configuration was included. How can I tell the port not to build with policykit?


----------



## abishai (May 20, 2019)

Edit port Makefile that pulls it and remove dependency/pass option to original make script if necessary. If it still builds and works, you may propose port maintainer add port option.


----------



## user00 (May 20, 2019)

Thanks, I will try that a little later today.
Does anybody know why FreeBSD Mate is missing the CPU frequency applet?


----------



## user00 (May 20, 2019)

Even after building applets from ports, where frequency scaling applet exists, it is still not in the list...

OMG! Building applets from ports... each applet builds documentation in 50 different languages... Who thought it was a good idea to build all documentation in all languages and making this a mandatory step??? Seriously!


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2019)

user00 said:


> How can I tell the port not to build with policykit?


As far as I know it's an integral part of MATE. I very much doubt MATE will remain functional if you manage to remove it.


----------



## user00 (May 22, 2019)

That would be extremely unfortunate as all systemd related stuff including polkitd are highly suspected of being thinly veiled backdoors and are severely bugged where it stands right now. At least Gentoo claims that it builds w/o systemd and polkitd, so it should be possible.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2019)

user00 said:


> That would be extremely unfortunate as all systemd related stuff including polkitd


Polkit is not a systemd component or related to it. Systemd uses D-BUS messages to ask polkit if a user or process is authorized or not.


----------

